# skunk, shiva, and a mix



## choking_victim (Sep 4, 2007)

sorry about the poor quality picture, I'll get my camera back before the end of the veg. stage.
right now, they are 9 days from seed, entering the vegetation stage.*

 2 florescent for now, about to switch to the 600w MH
  11/12 germinated thus far.
    6 skunk 3 shiva 2 mix  
        in a 3x4 ebb n flow
           with general hydroponics micro ed.
          feeding 4x's a day 6 hours apart
           starting with 1/3 of nutrients, and now starting to add 1/2 tsp. 
            every other day until veg. stage recommendations.*
  I'll pot more pictures later. enjoi.


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 4, 2007)

wazzzup m8,the ladies are lookin good,though they do look very small for 2-21/2 weeks.i'm not a hydro grower so dont take my info as gospel,but feeding a plant that small and young could be a prob,also most guy's say to start off with 1/8th strenght nutes.but anyway some1 with more experience on hydro will jump in and give you some advice,hope all goes well,,,peace out.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 4, 2007)

I started on no nutrients, then to a 3rd (below recommendations from seedlings-veg).
I was told to feed them 3-4xs a day I chose 3 for now, until they start showing signs of more nodes, then adding another feed/day. hopefully it will work out, I would like more info about this subject though. 
 thanks for your post(s).


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 6, 2007)

here are better pictures from 11 days from seed


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 11, 2007)

here are the babies at 15 days.

                    I found out one of the mixes is bubblegum, and it's the first one to be stinky.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 12, 2007)

Gotta keep that res light proof for the most part to keep headaches to a minimum as you have already experienced the dreadful algae.  In addition, the nute dilution...  Can't stress how much less of a hassle it is trying to fix a little deficiency compared to over nute and fert lockouts.  With the progress you have made since the last pics, I would say in a week you could drop the lighting to 12/12...:aok:


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 19, 2007)

here are the skunk/mix on left , red shiva to the center, and all of the babies. to the right, at day 20


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

So far so good CV.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 19, 2007)

and then again on day 23 from seed.

* Was feeding them 1/2 strength for veg. but I had seen signs of nutrient burn on the bottom leaves.
 so I diluted the water with some reverse osmosis filtered water, and we'll see how they turn.
  as of now, it's under a 600w MH  19-1/2 / 4-1/2 
   I took the 100% sativa (purple power) out because of height, and induced 12/12 already.
    some of the mix:
                100% indica big bud (the shorty in the center on the right picture)
                white widow (in the left picture, top left, second one down, it is by far the stinkiest. *

 think I should start the 12/12 cycle in a few days, I was going to wait another week?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2007)

*Whats up CV. May i say the little ladies are growing fast and looking great.   Whatever your doing keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 20, 2007)

Looking very nice indeed


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 22, 2007)

shiva to the left,(with big bud to the bottom right,
 and mainly skunk to the right


*ballast difficulties made me switch them to 24/0 with FL.
 I also need to get a rockwool slab from the roots popping out of the bottom of the cubes.*​


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 26, 2007)

ahh I'm going crazy. my ballast went out 4 days ago, and it's seeming like eternity!
all I have on them now as backup is 4 T12's and a 150w CFL.. they're growing so slooooow. and they don't need to be in vegetation anymore, I need my ballast back or else it wont be ready for christmas! and then what!?! 

   no presents for me.


----------



## choking_victim (Oct 15, 2007)

Like I've been complaining about before, my ballast is still gone, I called the company I had bought it from and they told me they were on a 2 week waiting for another shipment to come in. then it will take them another week to have it here, if they even get to it in time.
 it's a 600w auto convert.MH+HPS from sunlight sheds, and now they're pulling my leg around. I don't want to lose business for anyone, but I wouldn't recommend buying a ballast from here. I had mine for 2 weeks, and I just started flipping breakers left and right, and found out that's what it was.


  now... I've had the ladies in 12/12 for the past 12 days, with 4 T-12's and a 150w CFL.  
 and still absolutely no sign of sex....what now? my skunk and shiva and a mix are 2 ft. tall now, and my indicas are starting to go over 14". I don't know what to do. my space is completely sealed, ventilated, and perfect temps and humidity lvls. I'm not sure what the cause is, or if there's even a big problem. I just need these puppies to start blooming.


----------



## choking_victim (Oct 21, 2007)

*at last!
 the ballast will be here in 4 days, and I have one girl thus far. (either big bud or bubble gum)* 
 but, definably excited to get the light back on them, as I'm sure they'll be happy as well.

 I'll have pictures of my girl once the buds start to build themselves.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats on the girl CV.  I look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome man!  We need some more pics though.


----------



## choking_victim (Nov 2, 2007)

The ballast people lied.. no ballast. nothing. the next ballast will be in, in feb. so I don't know what I'm going to do. I'm S.O.L. I suppose. and they aren't doing anything about it. I'm either going to have very small buds, or I'm going to have to invest more money on another ballast, that I've already paid for.

 I don't know what to do. but either way is going to cost me.


             :confused2:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

that sux man, well, we all know what your gonna do, good luck hombre, hope all goes well


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2007)

The difference in quantity and quanlity is worth going ahead and getting an HPS ballast now.  Trying to flower those girls under flouros will be disapointing at best.

Besides, you now see the importance of a backup.  No matter how much we hate to have a "spare" of anything, there are some components so important that it is wise to have backup.  I live in a mountainous area where power outages are frequent, so I own a generator that will power everything I need powered.  I didn't use it at all last year, but this year, I have used it 4 times.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 2, 2007)

I would go and buy the ballast so what if you will have two down the road you can buy another bulb for it and get a bigger grow going or another room :hubba: or you could sell the ballast when it comes anyways good luck 
also the ladies look great from the last pic you put up grow on peace


----------



## choking_victim (Nov 25, 2007)

I might as well put some pics up. I finally have my ballast back, and they are loving it!
 right before 12/12 continued I had to top the skunk 2 times, and now it has around 8 main branches popping out like a tree top, with buds all the way down popping out everywhere. I tried counting, but there has to be at least 130 little buds on that plant, these pictures are of the unknown plant, I thought it might have been bubble gum or big bud, but it's deffinatly not big bud, it doesn't smell like bubblegum like it should if it were, the only other option is 'ice', which it definable has the trichs to back up. I wish I had my other camera (was stolen) but these should be okay for now.
  enjoi​


----------



## choking_victim (Nov 25, 2007)

here they are


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 3, 2007)

Beautiful lookin girls you got there man! Cant weight to see the finished product!


----------



## mr. green (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## choking_victim (Dec 6, 2007)

BeachWeed420 said:
			
		

> Beautiful lookin girls you got there man! Cant weight to see the finished product!



 trust me, I can't either.


----------



## choking_victim (Dec 11, 2007)

3 weeks


----------



## choking_victim (Dec 13, 2007)

here are some more to please your needs..:hubba:

 bubble-gum is starting to turn purple... mm, mm, mmm


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 13, 2007)

*Very nice, keep up the soild work. I'm sure the fruits of you labor will pay off*


----------



## choking_victim (Dec 14, 2007)

that's a little better...

I suppose I could update what's been going on.

when I obtained my ballast back from the man., they sent some samples of GH nova series grow, and bloom products.
 I went ahead and tried the nutrients out, since they were both from GH line of products (I originally used flora series)
 BAD, BAD, BAD IDEA.
 Even worse, I went out that weekend for a few nights. when I came back it was pretty sad.
horrible p and k def.
 I tried changing out a few gallons of the nutrient solution in the rez with p and k rich 'kool bloom' solution to even it off, which ended up in nutrient burn as well. 
 Now, in the past few days, I've totally changed the solution back to how it was, and things are getting back to how they were.
 There's still a lot of healing to be done. some fan leaves are still falling, but only the smaller ones. 
 I'll keep posted about it.​


----------



## Chubakkaz (Jan 9, 2008)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> when I obtained my ballast back from the man., they sent some samples of GH nova series grow, and bloom products.
> I went ahead and tried the nutrients out, since they were both from GH line of products (I originally used flora series)
> BAD, BAD, BAD IDEA.​



man you're a light saber, I got that baggy with the veg and bloom nova ferts from my local store, "WAS" gonna try them but was very skeptical, I'm definitely taking your word and not using them, growbig is just fine


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 9, 2008)

there looking good


----------



## choking_victim (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd have to say it was the toughest plant I've grown so far.

 the others have about 2 weeks left. I'll have more pictures soon.

 there's still one mix, I still can't put my finger on, but from the mix I have and the looks of the it, it might be 'ice', but we'll see.​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Whats going on CV. I see you been real busy taking care of them fine ladies and doing a great job by the looks of things. Keep it up mang. :aok: *


----------



## choking_victim (Jan 11, 2008)

I've have tied up 6 colas on 4 plants so far.
 Everything is going a lot better than it was a few weeks ago.
I'll have about 2 weeks left (5 days for flushing) and 3 weeks for the 'mix'.

 The skunk has gotten so heavy the main center branches that meet are splitting the plant down the middle. I caught it early and tied it off so it wouldn't split anymore, but at least I didn't walk in and have a split in half skunk.

 thanks for everything guys. 
  and for all of your advice and opinions.​


----------



## choking_victim (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes.. another broken ballast from the same company.
 I was checking on the girls and the ballast just went out. no hope with a week and 3 days left. so I decided to just flush quickly and harvest.

 here are the last pictures to this grow journal. sorry for the rough ending.

  (mix= NL)

 4 plants here, 2 red shiva, 1 skunk#1, and 1 northern lights.​  enjoi,


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 14, 2008)

Great work man!  This turned out to be an amazing grow for you, eh? :ccc:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*Damn mang bummer about the ballast and early harvest but it's a harvest none the less. By the looks of things a very nice harvest at that.   Great job mang, great job. :aok: *


----------



## choking_victim (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll post back with dry weight in a few days. 

 I had 6 colas from the skunk! it was an amazing plant. 
I wish I could have given them that extra week. the skunk was turning purple..weird, but cool

I'll take some pictures of the purple hue when I post back.
 thanks for everything guys.


----------



## Gary Ganja (Jan 31, 2008)

hey man havent heard anything?wat was the dry weight afterall!i know it was nice


----------



## choking_victim (Feb 9, 2008)

around 7 oz.
 i could have had a lot more if it weren't for the ballast going out on the final few weeks.


----------

